# Transcarpatia 2009 in Polen



## obo (12. Januar 2009)

Vom *16 August bis zum 22 August 2009* findet die Transcarpatia statt, dieses Etappenrennen führt die Teilnehmer durch die schöne teilweise unberühte Landschaft Südpolens, den Karparten und Beskiden. Auf einer empfohlenen markierten Strecke fahren die Teilnehmer durch Zahlreiche National Parks, in einer Mittelgebirgslandschaft mit Bergen bis 1369m.

Der Veranstalter gibt für die jeweilige Etappe Wanderkarten mit einer markierten, empfohlenen Strecke aus, von dieser Strecke kann man abweichen sofern man von Startpunkt A nach Zielpunkt B die vorgegebenen Kontrollpunkte( in der Regel zwischen 3-7 Kontrollpunkte) in der vorgegebenen Reihefolge anfährt und dort die Zeiterfassung mittels des Transponders vornimmt.

Im letzten Jahr wurde uns ebenfalls GPS-Tracks zur Verfügung gestellt, die die empfohlende Strecke beinhaltet hat. Ein geübter Umgang mit dem GPS Gerät, sowie einige Wörter Englisch sind bei der Orientierung sehr von Vorteil. Der Veranstalter verlangt von den Teilnehmern das Sie ein Mobil Telefon, 2 Liter Getränke und einen Erstehilfe-Set mitführen, sowie einen Ersatz-Schlauch.

*Streckenverlauf 2009*
Etappe 1 Ustron  Korbielow  75km
Etappe 2 Korbielow  Raba Wyzna  76km
Etappe 3 Raba Wyzna  Szczawnica Zdroj - 64km
Etappe 4 Szczawnica Zdroj - Krynica Zdroj  65km
Etappe 5 Krynica Zdroj  Krempna  75km
Etappe 6 Krempna  Baligrod  85km

*Streckenlänge ca. 450 km
Höhenmeterca. 12000 m*

Buchen kann man die Transcarpatia in 3 Versionen

Transcarpatia Economy	*199 Euro*
Transcarpatia Classic	*299 Euro inclusive HP*
Transcarpatia Deluxe	*599 Euro incluvive HP / Unterbringung in Guesthous / Hotel*

Weitere Informationen unter
www. transcarpatia.pl


----------



## pseudosportler (13. Januar 2009)

Kann diese Veranstaltung nur empfehlen, war letztes Jahr dabei, war zwar das härteste was ich je gemacht habe, aber die Quälerei hat sich gelohnt.
Es war gut Organisiert und von den Unterkünften bis auf ein mal gut.
Wir hatten aber auch glück mit den Wetter, am Anreisetag noch Regen und am ersten Tag noch Wolken verhangen, danach war es ehr zu warm.
Die Teilnehmer kamen aus Russland, Slowakei, Portugal, Holland, Deutschland und die meisten aus Polen.
Wen man halbwegs Englisch kann sollte man mit der Verständigung klar kommen.
Würde sogar noch mal starten.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edisz (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Was nicht erwähnt wurde, 2009 ist die Strecke zum ersten Mal ausgeschildert, also KEIN Orientierungs Rennen mehr. Man bekommt auch sehr genaue Kompass Karten, wie auch GPS Daten zur Verfügung.
Ich bin schon zwei Mal gefahren, 2006 und 2007 un es ist nur zu empfehlen.
Landschaft und Strecke sind ein Traum. Man kann das etwa mit den Vogesen in Elsass vergleichen oder Marathons in den Belgischen Ardennen, natürlich mit längeren Anstiegen und traumhaften Singeltrials. So war es 06 und 07.
Das Rennen kann ich aber nicht für reine Rennradfahrer empfehlen, weil es schon technisch Anspruchsvoll ist.
Was noch interessant ist sind die Preise (so lange in Polen kein Euro ist)
Für 599 Euro mit Vollverpflegung ist schon Ok.
Polen gehört inzwischen zur EU, Personalausweis reicht also vollkommen aus.

Momentan ist nur die Englische Version auf der TC Seite, aber bald kommt auch die Deutsche Version.

TransCarpatia 2009

The sixth edition of TransCarpatia - the oldest stage race in our part of Europe - will set out on the 16th August 2009 from Ustron in the Beskid Slaski to Baligrod in the Bieszczady. A marked recommended route is a major novelty this year! The new formula will make it easier for many bikers from all over the world to participate in our race. A lot of riders have written to us demanding a change in our race's formula. Now the marvellous TransCarpatia route awaits new discoverers. Our international race has already attracted competitors from virtually all European countries as well as the USA, Canada, Australia and even Russia (the distant Siberia)! The new formula with a marked recommended route does not rule out your own ideas of how to reach the checkpoints, which will enhance the competition between real marathoners and excellent navigators.

When planning the route for TransCarpatia 2009, we focused on choosing the most interesting parts of the Polish arch of the Carpatian so that we could eliminate asphalt stretches almost completely. The first stage will take you through the Beskid Slaski and Zywiecki. Starting from Ustron, through the picturesque Istebna, following Gary Fisher, across the Zywiecki scenic park, we reach the hospitable Korbielow. The second stage, exploring the Beskid Sredni and the vicinity of Babiogorski National Reserve, includes climbing the highest mountain of TransCarpatia 2009 - Polica (1369 meters above sea level). Starting in Raba Wyzna and finishing in Szczawnica Zdroj, the third day will take you through the Gorczanski National Reserve (Turbacz 1311 meters above sea level) and the legendary Luban chain. It has become the classic part of TransCarpatia to ride from Szczawnica Zdroj through the Beskid Sadecki (Poprad Scenic Park) to Krynica Zdroj in one day. We marked out the next stage in the Low Beskid (it only appears low ;-) into the heart of the Magurski National Reserve - Krempna. The last stage will take us from Krempna through the Cisna-Wetlina Scenic Park to Baligrod in the Bieszczady National Reserve, where we finish TransCarpatia 2009, after almost 450km!!!


MFg
Edisz


----------



## skaster (21. Januar 2009)

edisz schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Was nicht erwähnt wurde, 2009 ist die Strecke zum ersten Mal ausgeschildert, also KEIN Orientierungs Rennen mehr....


 
Hat nicht eigentlich das den besonderen Reiz der Veranstaltung ausgemacht?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## obo (21. Januar 2009)

edisz schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Was nicht erwähnt wurde, 2009 ist die Strecke zum ersten Mal ausgeschildert, also KEIN Orientierungs Rennen mehr. Man bekommt auch sehr genaue Kompass Karten, wie auch GPS Daten zur Verfügung.
> Ich bin schon zwei Mal gefahren, 2006 und 2007 un es ist nur zu empfehlen.



Es ist richtig die Strecke wird auf der Karte ausgewiesen und man kann einen GPS Tracke von der Streckenempfehlung bekommen, man muss aber diese Strecke nicht fahren. Einige Teilnehmer haben im vorigen Jahr groessere Strecken Anteile auf der Strasse zurueck gelegt. Einfach nur die Kontrollpunkte anfahren die Streckenwahl war jedem selbst ueberlassen.



edisz schrieb:


> Landschaft und Strecke sind ein Traum. Man kann das etwa mit den Vogesen in Elsass vergleichen oder Marathons in den Belgischen Ardennen, natürlich mit längeren Anstiegen und traumhaften Singeltrials. So war es 06 und 07.
> Das Rennen kann ich aber nicht für reine Rennradfahrer empfehlen, weil es schon technisch Anspruchsvoll ist.


 Gleiches war auch in 2008 der Fall, traumhafte Streckenfuehrung und technisch Anspruchsvoll. Einige haben schlimme Stuerze erlebt und mussten das Rennen abbrechen, andere mussten wegen Materialdefekten aufgeben. Daher kann ich auch ein wenig Federweg empfehlen



edisz schrieb:


> Was noch interessant ist sind die Preise (so lange in Polen kein Euro ist)
> Für 599 Euro mit Vollverpflegung ist schon Ok.
> Polen gehört inzwischen zur EU, Personalausweis reicht also vollkommen aus.



Das Essen war ganz hervorragend, jedemenge lokale Spezialitaeten, die Unterkuenfte waren gut und wir haben viele nette Menschen kennen gelernt, die polnischen Mitstreiter  waren alle freundlich, aufgeschlossen und kontakfreudig, auch wenn es mal Sprachbarrieren gab.


----------



## der unfassbare (22. Januar 2009)

hallo

hat jemand, der dort mitgefahren ist womöglich noch die karten oder gps-daten, die er mir kopieren könnte? ich würde ja am liebsten mitfahren, da das aber wegen der familiären urlaubsplanung nicht geht, könnt ich mir das gut als 1-wöchige mtb-reise als highlight `09 vorstellen (mein mitstreiter meint, mit den alpen wären wir durch...;-) - und nächstes jahr als rennen...

danke für feedback...

ciao!
der u!


----------



## peter muc (22. Januar 2009)

der unfassbare schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hat jemand, der dort mitgefahren ist womöglich noch die karten oder gps-daten, die er mir kopieren könnte?



das würde mich auch mal interessieren, die gegend soll ja super sein 

@der unfassbare: solltest man dir irgendetwas anbieten, würde ich mich ebenfalls drüber freuen !


----------



## obo (23. Januar 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> das würde mich auch mal interessieren, die gegend soll ja super sein
> 
> @der unfassbare: solltest man dir irgendetwas anbieten, würde ich mich ebenfalls drüber freuen !



Wenn ich aus meinem Urlaub zurueck bin.... irgendwann dieses Jahr  
werde ich die Tracks zu Verfuegung stellen, sofern etwas zum Tausch angeboten wird


----------



## Pirania65 (15. März 2009)

obo schrieb:


> die Unterkuenfte waren gut



   welche Unterkünfte meinst du? es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten (Zelt/Hale) oder Pensionen. Ich möchte in diesem Jahr mitfahren und habe mir gedacht, dass ich wegen der Atmosphäre die Sammelunterkünfte nehme. Wie ist das mit Klamotten waschen und trocknen gelöst (in Sammelunterkünften)? kannst du paar Tipps geben?

Gruß Pirania


----------



## obo (25. März 2009)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> welche Unterkünfte meinst du? es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten (Zelt/Hale) oder Pensionen. Ich möchte in diesem Jahr mitfahren und habe mir gedacht, dass ich wegen der Atmosphäre die Sammelunterkünfte nehme. Wie ist das mit Klamotten waschen und trocknen gelöst (in Sammelunterkünften)? kannst du paar Tipps geben?
> 
> Gruß Pirania



Die Stimmung war Super, fast schon wie eine grosse Familienfeier 

Das Classic Packet ist Sammelunterkunft ( Schule / Turnhalle / Zelt )
De Luxe Packet ist Pension

Wir haben die Pension bevorzugt, also das de Luxe Packet. Selbst dort bist Du mit anderen Mitstreitern untergebracht und hast jederzeit die Moeglichkeit in den Sammelunterkuenften Dich mit anderen Teilnehmer zu treffen und Dich auszutauschen.
Der Austausch ist wichtig um die ggf. Neuigkeiten der Strecke fuer den naechsten Tag zu erfahren ! 
Der Grund fuer die Pesionsuebernachtung waren die Sanitaeren Einrichtungen, es ist schoen wenn man abends in die Pension kommt eine heisse Dusche bekommt und nicht erst anstehen muss, so wie z.B. beim Bikewaschen. Wuerde ich auch sofort wieder buchen !

Klamotten kannst Du abends eben durchwaschen

Nebenkosten ( fast keine )
Mit dem de luxe Packet hatten wir Fruehstueck, einige Riegel und Obst waehrend dem Rennen, bei Zeileinlauf gibt es einen Eintopf ( den wirst Du lieben lernen ) und Abends nochmals warmes Essen. Das sollte reichen.

Geld brauchst Du vielleicht fuer Getraenke zwischendurch, Abends mal ne Cola oder ein Bier, den Schokoriegel z.b.

Im letzten Jahr sind wir 8 Etappen gefahren und habe eine Etappe im Partykeller mit dem Orga Team gefeiert, die Party musst Du auch selber zahlen.

Bei Fragen immer gerne 


<-------------------------------->

Neues aus Polen !!!

Transcarpatia 2009 - Kein Asphalt

Seit dem letzten Jahr wird eine neue Streckenfuehrung fuer die Transcarpatia erstellt, das Motto der neuen Strecke lautet " Kein Asphalt". Es wird versucht der Asphaltanteil der Transcarpatia auf ein geringes Mass zu reduzieren, die ersten Bilder der neuen Streckenfuehrung sind Online, weitere folgen.


----------



## Pirania65 (25. März 2009)

vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
wir sind 2005 2006 2007 mitgefahren und haben als Mixteam ganz gut abgeschnitten. Seitdem hat Schlamm, Singletrails und Bikefun für uns eine neue Dimension!!!!
Insgesamt super Veranstaltung. Schade, das die Strecke 09 ausgeschildert wird...! Wir sind im Juli in der Ecke um WISLA für ca. 10 Tage auf Entdeckertour.  Mehr Infos folgen dann auf www.movement-aktiv.de 

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## obo (1. Juli 2009)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> vielen Dank!



und schon angemeldet ???

Die Plaetze werden knapp !!!


----------



## Pirania65 (1. Juli 2009)

obo schrieb:


> und schon angemeldet ???
> 
> Die Plaetze werden knapp !!!



Ja ja schon längst!
Als Pirania


----------



## milomayr (24. Februar 2010)

Servus Obo! Tragen uns mit dem Gedanken die Transcarpatia dieses Jahr mitzufahren. Könntest Du mir vielleicht den Track an [email protected] mailen? Hab bei Pirania auch schon angefragt, vermute aber das er noch einige Wochen in Reha ist (Bericht von häßlichem Sturz im Blog). So long, Milo


----------



## Pirania65 (24. Februar 2010)

ich bin seit Mo. schon zuhause. Es geht mir schon relativ gut.
Welchen Track meinst du, 2009? Wozu brauchst du den?


----------



## Malupro (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin beim Surfen nach Rennen über dieses Etappenrennen gestolpert und zufälligerweise habe ich Verwandte dort in der Region (40 km). Ich wollte gerne dieses Jahr ein Rennen fahren, fahre MTB seit letztem Jahr. Ebenfalls wollte ich dieses Jahr meine Verwandten besuchen. Da kam mir die Idee beides zu Verbinden ich weiß nur nicht ob ich mir so ein langes Etappenrennen zutrauen kann, vor allem die 12.000 Höhenmeter machen mir Angst. Was denkt ihr, ist es möglich als Anfänger ein solches rennen abzuschließen, mit nur einem knappen halben Jahr trainig? Noch kurz was zu meiner Person. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt, wiege 85 kg (bei knapper 2m Körpergröße) und würde dass meine Fitness durchschnittlich ist. 

Zum Training, ich habe ein Buch von Chris Sidewells (Fahrrad Fitness). Dort ist ein siebenwöchiges Trainingsprogramm zum nachmachen, für verschiedene Leistungsgruppen. Ich würde mein Plan danach ausrichten, da ich selbst noch keine Erfahrung habe. 

Was denkt ihr? Ist es möglich sich genug Kondition und Fahrtechnik anzutrainieren um dieses rennen abzuschließen. Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps wonach ich mein Training ausrichten sollte, oder auf was ich besonders achten muss. 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (24. Februar 2010)

Du kannst ja vorher ausprobieren, fahre am WE Fr. Sa. So. je 80 km und jeweils ca. 2000 hm. Als Beispiel, 2009 war die erste Etappe 90 km lang und 2850 hm. Wenn man sich verfährt kann noch länger werden.
Du musst auch wissen, dass du evt. bis zu 10 Stunden unterwegs bist. 
Zusätlich ist das Faktor Wetter sehr wichtig. Beim Regen wirst du es nicht schaffen, da bin ich mir sicher. Aleine fahren würde ich dieses Rennen nie, vor allem aus Sicherheitsgründen. Außerdem ist das Orientierungsrennen, hast du damit Erfahrung oder ein GPS Gerät? In diesem Jahr wollen die Orga. ein Tag Pause einbauen, das wäre für dich schon hilfreich. Noch eins was man wissen muss, dieses Rennen ist nicht nur eine Herausvorderung für den Fahrer aber auch für das Material. Ich würde dir dieses Rennen zu mindest in diesem Jahr nicht empfehlen, fahre erst einen AlpenX dann hast du mehr davon.


----------

